# help identifying an old kids bike



## KHALL (Jun 14, 2011)

My grandmother give me this bike when I was small and I was goin to restore it for a new addition in our family but having trouble identifying it can any one help I can't find any numbers or marking but it does have a side pedal brake with linkages goin back to the solid rear tire as a brake any help would be appreciated


----------



## partsguy (Jun 17, 2011)

That might be a Schwinn.


----------



## KHALL (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for your help maybe I will post it up in the schwinn section and see if anyone hits on it


----------

